# For the humorous reptile enthusiasts



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 27, 2013)

Tomorrow is my birthday, and my grandma is having a party today for her birthday. She called me this morning and told me she got me a cake and i should go pick it up. was not expecting this..  I was laughing so hard!




I think the baker did a good job at making Cato into a cartoonish lizard


----------



## ladyjean22 (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha! I understand. My friend calls me the creepy reptile lady lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NickWag (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahaha. That's great! Nothing cooler than a granny with a twisted sense of humor! LoL
Happy birthday!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 27, 2013)

PMSL! This made my day! Thanks for sharing and Happy Birthday!! [PARTY POPPER][CONFETTI BALL][BALLOON]


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2013)

That's great. Happy Birthday, have a great one


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2013)

Dysfunction? I have no idea what she means...


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Some dysfunctions are better to have than others! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 27, 2013)

Funny! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Jul 27, 2013)

LMAO- OMG that is too funny.


----------



## jeffstort (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahaha lol happy birthday


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2013)

Your grandmother is a cool lady . Have a very happy birthday . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## AnnV (Jul 27, 2013)

That cake is fabulous!
Happy birthday!

Ann from CT


----------



## thatrebecca (Jul 27, 2013)

So funny! Happy birthday!


----------



## Kameo37 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice! Luckily, reptile dysfunction is a disorder you can live a full, happy life with. Treatment: more reptiles. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Beck (Jul 28, 2013)

Your grandma is a funny lady. Happy Birthday Marissa!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## harris (Jul 29, 2013)

That is hilarious! What a cool Gramma. Happy belated Birthday!


----------

